# Sky TV deals



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Our Sky TV contract finishes in a couple of weeks. I'm looking to take it out again in my name (currently in my wife's). I've looked at Quidco and can get £115 cash back plus £100 credit towards M&S or Tesco. I presently have the Family HD package but would consider a higher package if the deal was good. So can anyone suggest a better deal for me before I take it out through Quidco? I appreciate any suggestions, thank you!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Take a look at top cash back too


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sveneng said:


> Our Sky TV contract finishes in a couple of weeks. I'm looking to take it out again in my name (currently in my wife's). I've looked at Quidco and can get £115 cash back plus £100 credit towards M&S or Tesco. I presently have the Family HD package but would consider a higher package if the deal was good. So can anyone suggest a better deal for me before I take it out through Quidco? I appreciate any suggestions, thank you!


Let me know how you get on as not convinced it'll work. I tried something similar few years back but couldn't get it as I was told by Sky it's for the address not the oerson to stop this sort of thing. Unless the wife has a different surname and you tell them you've just moved in and it's a completely new contract!! Sky will offer you deals when you phone them and tell them you're cancelling though last time I phoned they gave me half price on my subscription for 12 months as Virgin had just arrived in the area and told them I was thinking of moving to Virgin.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Does it need to be sky? I've opted for a BT this time and it's fine plus they were offering some very good introductory offer


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

macca666 said:


> Let me know how you get on as not convinced it'll work. I tried something similar few years back but couldn't get it as I was told by Sky it's for the address not the oerson to stop this sort of thing. Unless the wife has a different surname and you tell them you've just moved in and it's a completely new contract!! Sky will offer you deals when you phone them and tell them you're cancelling though last time I phoned they gave me half price on my subscription for 12 months as Virgin had just arrived in the area and told them I was thinking of moving to Virgin.


I've done it a few times before. We do have different surnames which makes it easier. Sky have offered me 35% discount but that doesn't work out as good as the Quidco offer. I said I'd stay for half price a new 2TB box and multi room thrown in but they wouldn't do it.


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

danwel said:


> Does it need to be sky? I've opted for a BT this time and it's fine plus they were offering some very good introductory offer


I think Sky offer the best all round package. To be honest if I go a few months without it waiting for a good deal it won't be the end of the world (although my kids might disagree).


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Sveneng said:


> I think Sky offer the best all round package. To be honest if I go a few months without it waiting for a good deal it won't be the end of the world (although my kids might disagree).


I was umming and arring but my main driver was kids channels plus a bit of entertainment as I get sports and movies via my android box which was 70 quid well spent


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

As already suggested top cash back, up to £150 cash back plus a £100 voucher, if you sign up with this link http://www.topcashback.co.uk/ref/ipanter you'll also earn me a £5 referral bonus


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Can I ask a dumb question here please as I have had Sky tv for a good number of years now and my package is approx £22 per month. I have never been informed by Sky that my package/contract is coming to an end and have always assumed that I could cancel at any time....am I wrong in thinking this.
I did have broadband with them, as well, a few years back and know that this was a contracted deal.
My BT broadband service expires in September and I'm thinking of going back to Sky what would be the best option for me. I was going to ask if they would upgrade my box to Sky HD FOC if I went with them for broadband.
Any help greatly appreciated and hope I have not hijacked the Ops thread.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

You just need to give 31 days notice once you've been with Sky for 12 months. You shouldn't have a problem getting a HD box FOC, additionally they should offer you a discount if you tell them you want to leave. It's worth a call, stick to your guns and if you don't get what you want insist they cancel your package. They will call you back (we got a call a week after I said I was leaving but still within my 31 day notice period) and give you a better offer to stay.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for your help, so am I better speaking to Sky directly or could I get my broadband deal through Quidco etc and get some £££ back.....but this way would obviously miss out on a possible free HD box?.....hmm


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've just renewed my contract after the initial offer ran out, sky failed to tell me it was coming to an end and the bill would go up from £65 to £96 but this is the full package with every channel and braodband and phone

A quick call to say I wanted to reduce the package and remove the sports channels saw them offer me 33% discount for the next 5 years with a minimum of 12 months so back down to £65 again


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

camerashy said:


> Thanks for your help, so am I better speaking to Sky directly or could I get my broadband deal through Quidco etc and get some £££ back.....but this way would obviously miss out on a possible free HD box?.....hmm


I'd speak to Sky directly in the first instance. Tell them what you want to stay, ie free HD box and discount on your package. If they say no then cancel there and then. Stay polite but firm, they will offer you more before letting the call finish. It might not be enough but if you stick to cancelling you should get a call back with a better offer after a week or so.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Last thing they want is to lose a customer and they'll offer you the best deal to keep you, quidco may offer cash back but you'll probably get a better percentage by going direct


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Will speak to them directly and barter....although not too good at that...lol
Thanks for your help...appreciated


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

I've just been offered 50% off for a year plus a new HD+ box if I rejoin with myself as the account holder (it's my wife presently so i count as a customer who's been away for 12 months or more). That's the best deal so far.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Ive been with Sky for years. Is there a way of replacing my Sky box with one of the newer smaller boxes? Could I threaten cancellation and negotiate a discount and new box?

If I actually went through with a cancelation, could I sign back up and get a new box, or would i have to keep my old one?


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> Ive been with Sky for years. Is there a way of replacing my Sky box with one of the newer smaller boxes? Could I threaten cancellation and negotiate a discount and new box?
> 
> If I actually went through with a cancelation, could I sign back up and get a new box, or would i have to keep my old one?


Speak to cancellations, they maybe able to sort a discount out..

If not cancel sky in your name.. and if you have anyone else in the house get them to sign up to sky as a new customer.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

RP84 said:


> Speak to cancellations, they maybe able to sort a discount out..
> 
> If not cancel sky in your name.. and if you have anyone else in the house get them to sign up to sky as a new customer.


Does Sky go off surname or address, i.e. if cancel down can wife get a new deal?!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Sveneng...... Was your discount for taking on TV, phone and broadband as this is what I want to do in September when my BT contract expires....at the moment just have Sky tv but may try in the wife's name as suggested


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

MDC250 said:


> Does Sky go off surname or address, i.e. if cancel down can wife get a new deal?!


its name and address. you have to cancel and you can only sign up with a new name at the address once the old services has been completely disconnected


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

camerashy said:


> Sveneng...... Was your discount for taking on TV, phone and broadband as this is what I want to do in September when my BT contract expires....at the moment just have Sky tv but may try in the wife's name as suggested


The 50% discount for 12 months offered to me was for the TV package on its own or with the broadband at half price for six months as well.

I've had an overlap period with two Sky packages in the past to ensure I didn't go without as I moved from one account name to the other.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

RP84 said:


> its name and address. you have to cancel and you can only sign up with a new name at the address once the old services has been completely disconnected


Does that mean my wife can sign up as a new customer, or would they see the same surname and treat her as a retuning customer?


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

LeadFarmer said:


> Ive been with Sky for years. Is there a way of replacing my Sky box with one of the newer smaller boxes? Could I threaten cancellation and negotiate a discount and new box?
> 
> If I actually went through with a cancelation, could I sign back up and get a new box, or would i have to keep my old one?


Sky wouldn't give me a new box. I bought a reconditioned one of eBay for £90 (2tb). Fed up with sky. Poor customer service imo.


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

Dode said:


> Sky wouldn't give me a new box. I bought a reconditioned one of eBay for £90 (2tb). Fed up with sky. Poor customer service imo.


I did this, they wouldnt give us a replacement for free (we had a crappy old sky plus box) so bought one off a friend for £30, getting a bit rubbish now tbh, we're cancelled sky loads of times and get a 50% off offer within the month, if I could have multiroom with somebody else ide probably change. Can't have virgin not in my area, and yes sky's customer service for existing customers is poor.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Dode said:


> Sky wouldn't give me a new box. I bought a reconditioned one of eBay for £90 (2tb). Fed up with sky. Poor customer service imo.


Seems at times to be a hit and miss with Sky. I've a 1tb box which I've had now a few years. When I phoned up they wouldn't give me a new box for free but if I bought one they'd give me half price subscription. Can't remember for how many months but I ended up gaining 20 quid although had to pay upfront for the box!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

macca666 said:


> Seems at times to be a hit and miss with Sky. I've a 1tb box which I've had now a few years. When I phoned up they wouldn't give me a new box for free but if I bought one they'd give me half price subscription. Can't remember for how many months but I ended up gaining 20 quid although had to pay upfront for the box!


I was wondering, if I actually went through with the cancelation, and then resubscribed say a couple of months later, would I get a brand new box, or would my wife have to become the new subscriber?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Not sure leadfarmer. From my recollection when I tried similar there was a period of time before you could rejoin to claim any offers etc. This was to stop people cancelling one day then renewing the next. Have to say when I've phoned sky recently they've been pretty decent with offers to keep me. I've been with Sky now for nearly 20 years so don't know if that makes a ddifference though.


----------

